# Took Dremel to my XD!!!!



## JeffWard

I've been staring at my XD9SC for a while... I decided it's past it's "pretty" lifespan, and I decided to start tinkering.

Off with the squared trigger guard!

It was really easy. Put the frame in a vice under a bright light. Stuck a moderate grit "barrel" on the Dremel, and started slowly. I love it... I just contured it to match the inside curve, and it looks great. Still a little "striped" from the dremel, but I will sand it later to clean it up.

Pics coming... digital cam went off the roof of the truck...

Jeff


----------



## TOF

I take it you did not sell or is this a different XD9SC? :watching:


----------



## JeffWard

I kept it, and sold the XD45 Compact Tactical.

I shot the XD45 Compact and the XD9SC head-to-head, in defensive drills. The XD9SC won hands down. Faster, and more accurate with speed. There's just too much flip in the short/light 45. After months of research, I feel that the 9mm is plenty for defense, and I still have my XD45 4" Service with all the work done, for winter carry and range work. It was nice to have 3 XDs, but I wasn't shooting them all. The 4" 45 is just as accurate as the 5". Ragged hole accurate. The trigger work has MUCH more to do with accuracy, than an inch of barrel.

Now, the XD9SC is wearing a new Armalser RSS... We'll see how that works. Pretty good so far, after some install issues...

Jeff


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> I kept it, and sold the *XD45 Compact Tactical.*


Huh? Did you put the grip of the compact 45 on the tactical slide and sell it that way?


----------



## JeffWard

I owned:
XD9SC
XD45 Service

I bought:
XD45 Compact Tactical (5" w/ short grip)

I swapped the frames on the 45s (they are interchangable), giving me:
XD9SC
XD45 Compact (4", Short Frame)
XD45 Tactical (5", Full Frame)

I tested, decided my 4" was just as accurate as the 5", and that the XD9SC was a superior (in my opinion) CCW. So I resold the XD45 Compact/Tactical.

Now I'm back where I was...

Confused yet?


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> Confused yet?


Yes. Especially since I was under the impression the .45 compact only came with the 4" barrel. I just checked SA's web site, and no Tactical .45 with the compact grip is listed either. :smt017


----------



## Mike Barham

Like this one?


----------



## Todd

Mike Barham said:


> Like this one?


Is that stock or is someone's custom handiwork?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Is that stock or is someone's custom handiwork?


These guns are on the market.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=110540473

-Jeff-:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Damn SA and their non-updated web site!!! :smt076:smt076:smt076


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Damn SA and their non-updated web site!!! :smt076:smt076:smt076


http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=113

-Jeff-:mrgreen::numbchuck:


----------



## Todd

BeefyBeefo said:


> http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=113
> 
> -Jeff-:mrgreen::numbchuck:


Damn my computer for not finding the link! :smt076:smt076:smt076


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Damn my computer for not finding the link! :smt076:smt076:smt076


The computer is only as smart as its' user. :anim_lol::smt033

-Jeff-:smt083:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham

I think someone needs to practice his Google-Fu. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Mike Barham said:


> I think someone needs to practice his Google-Fu. :mrgreen:


Yeah, that's just what I need; more time on the computer. If I do that, I'd better start Googling "Divorce Attorneys".


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Yeah, that's just what I need; more time on the computer. If I do that, I'd better start Googling "Divorce Attorneys".


:anim_lol::smt023



JeffWard said:


> Pics coming...





JeffWard said:


> Now, the XD9SC is wearing a new Armalser RSS...


brokenimage:mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf

Todd said:


> Yeah, that's just what I need; more time on the computer. If I do that, I'd better start Googling "Divorce Attorneys".


don't bother, the ones that turns up are no good. :mrgreen:

(Bumber sticker i saw today)

I just got a new gun for my wife

Best trade I ever made.


----------



## Spartan

Pics or BAN!


----------



## Old Padawan

Todd said:


> Yeah, that's just what I need; more time on the computer. If I do that, I'd better start Googling "Divorce Attorneys".


Do you know why divorces are so expensive??


----------



## Old Padawan

Because they are WORTH IT!


----------



## BT2Flip

wheres the pics ??


----------



## Tombstone17

where the pics ???


----------



## ka-chow

JeffWard,

you should have waited to post this thread until you had picks. IT'S WORTHLESS!

Got a pic to show? Then have the pic ready when you open a POST. Heck.. beg or borrow a darn camera...
use a cell phone camera if you have to.

Any fuzzy pic is better than no pic at all....



---
JeffWard..Take that :numbchuck: and that :numbchuck: and that :numbchuck:...


----------

